

What's it like to be a drug dealer? - bemmu
http://www.quora.com/Whats-it-like-to-be-a-drug-dealer

======
jsavimbi
A pain in the ass, mostly. It's comprable to being a good-looking bartender at
a high-priced club. Sure, the customers will be there because after all it's
drugs you're selling, but then the place will fall out with the in crowd, your
looks will fade and you'll slip up trying to maintain the lifestyle you've
accustomed yourself to during the good times and end up broke without any
marketable skills. It's a young person's business with a very finite timeline,
just like any business that deals in vice.

